# Question 6600w



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Tommy or anyone else that can help. (Congrats on the record Tommy)
I just aquired a 6600w Black Max, how or who do I contact about conversion?
Is there parts available for me to do the job? Frame, magnets, etc
OR, is this all custom by a machinist?
Info desired. Cost may dictate just using my old UMIII. LOL

Thanks Lou


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

66w qtc frame. reuse the same 66w shaft. and 6500 sideplates of your choice. 

i think the mag elites would be best, if you dont plan to knobby it.

if you want center mag, i believe the blueyonder is best. then just add a center mag.

correct me.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Lou , the black max series of reels are a royal PITA to convert , need a lot of chopping , drilling and grinding . I have done a bunch but only for myself . I could never sell one if I had to charge all my time in one . The newer UK conversions is a different story .You basically are making a hybrid reel using a custom QTC frame and the standard abu 6500 end plate and the rest of the black max. All said and done not cheap. Bill Thomas could give you a price on this version.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya.. the reels go about 100 on fleabay
the qtc frame sets you back about 180
then the side plates = a whole reel, sets you another 100 or so.

so your looking at about 300 for a complete reel. that you gotta build yourself.
350 for a center magged one.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Lou I donot recomend Bill's Custom as he has not delivered what he has said. 
Let me share something with you. This is from a Friend 

Don't buy anything from the guy. You will not be happy with what arrives. It will be "Other Than" what was described over the phone. He might have something nice, but you will not be receiving that item, you will get the "Other Than" item he wants to send you instead. 

Missing parts, broken parts, parts in backwards, rusty parts, wrong washers, missing washers, missing this and that, broken this and that, etc. 

I paid him for a custom reel for tournament casting- bad move. 

I even paid extra for ceramic bearings- guess what ? 

I am pi$$t off. My ignorance was taken full advantage of by good old Bill. My trust was sorely misplaced in good old Bill. Yes sir- good old Bill took me for an idiot- and he was right. I was an idiot to even consider his fine selections. 

His junk cost me distance at the tournament, and I didn't even know it. The other guys knew it, and spoke not. I was casting junk. 

Posting because- Friends don't let friends buy reels from the junk man. Find someone you can trust- it will have to be someone "Other Than" good old Bill. 

Makes me sick to even think about this. 

Just an opinion/obsevation.opcorn:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Lou,

Contrary to the above post i have a 6600w reel from Bill's Custom reels that I really like. It is a QTC cage, a benfield plate and a spool/spindle from a 6600w black max.

I really like the reel, very smooth and casts a looong way. 

Not sure who the friend of Seajay is but I was at the tourney. There are ALWAYS reel problems during a compitition, but I did not know of anyone having trouble with a specific reel, certainly not to the point of witholding info. I do tend to get "in the zone" at a tourney but if someone asks me a specific question about a rod, reel or casting in general i do everything possible to help.

I hope that the friend of Seajay has taken these issues up directly with Bill and I hope (the friend of Seajay) doesn't mind his issues being aired publicly.

I'm looking forward to Belgium Lou!!!

Tommy


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, this thread went in the crapper in a hurry. When can ya get outta Dodge Tommy? 
Bill has done right by me, Philly Jack


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hey*

WOW! I appreciate all the comments, both sides. 
I may end up getting one, but for $350>>>> it will be awhile.
I will just stick with the old out dated
UMIII for the bigger weight. It has treated me well thru the years.
Can get it to spin for 5 min but only need 9 seconds. LOL
thanks fellas


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

In response to "seajay's" friends' comment:

I have bought several items from Bill. If I ever had an issue with anything that he has sold me, he has always bent over backwards to make me as happy as I can be. Whether the issues were in his control or not. As with any aspect of sales, there is ALWAYS going to be the random item that is not right. The key to a man's integrity is how he reacts to adversity. I have had nothing but good experiences with Bill. He has gone well above and beyond to make sure that his customers are happy. I only wish that the whole story would have been shared before such claims were made public. I am not asking for a run down, that is of no interest to me. For the sake of full disclosure, it was never mentioned whether or not Bill was contacted with these complaints and what the result was after that. If the "friend" feels slighted, I am sure he is justified in being upset. I don't blame him. But, if he is upset without attempting to give Bill a chance to correct any problems, that is a different story. From my dealings with the man, and others that I have seen, he will do what he can to make a customer happy. I am not trying to start an argument here, I am just sharing my experience with Bill Thomas.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

reelbiglou said:


> Can get it to spin for 5 min but only need 9 seconds.....



For those that may have not picked up on that, that is a statement that isn't to be overlooked or taken lightly.  I hope that I can say that one day.

Robert


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

reelbiglou said:


> WOW! I appreciate all the comments, both sides.
> I may end up getting one, but for $350>>>> it will be awhile.
> I will just stick with the old out dated
> UMIII for the bigger weight. It has treated me well thru the years.
> ...


 Give the 6500 Blue Yonder a hard look. You can get the older model if you look around for about $100.00 or just get the new model w/carbon drag and v-spool NIB for $150.00. Then just build on that as funds permit.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

SEAJAY !!!!!
I have contacted Mr. Thomas, this a.m., so all can get straightened out – which it will.
Roy


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

seajay said:


> Lou I donot recomend Bill's Custom as he has not delivered what he has said.
> Let me share something with you. This is from a Friend
> 
> Don't buy anything from the guy. You will not be happy with what arrives. It will be "Other Than" what was described over the phone. He might have something nice, but you will not be receiving that item, you will get the "Other Than" item he wants to send you instead.
> ...


Lou,
I don't know who you are or what is your problem but I would never send out junk to anyone. If there is a problem with something all you have to do is let me know what it is and I will fix it or give you your money back period. You want to bad mouth me on a forum instead of talking to me about a problem then you are no better than a thug. My phone number is 843-873-7930. I can't make everyone happy but I sure as hell will try to make anything that is wrong correct. I would never send anything that isn't what you ordered. People on here know my work and they know I would never do what you stated. If you have a problem call me and we can discuss it and reimburse money if need be. But to try and ruin my reputation on an internet board is not only in very bad taste it shows people who and what you are.
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

*Thank you all and great casting and fishing.*

To all of you on the board. First I would like to thank all of you who had kind words for me. I will always do whatever I have to do to make you products right. If you don't like something just send it back. I will reimbuse your money. I can't do it any better than that. 

Thank you again for the kind words. I appreciate all your support and I will continue to make as good a product as I can. I will also always try to get the best products available. Unfortunately custom reel parts are not cheap. Anything that is custom is expensive. I purchase a lot of parts from Europe. I try to keep the cost down by not charging for all my labor. Every one have a great casting and fishing season.

Respectfully
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

willyrobt said:


> Lou,
> I don't know who you are or what is your problem but I would never send out junk to anyone. If there is a problem with something all you have to do is let me know what it is and I will fix it or give you your money back period. You want to bad mouth me on a forum instead of talking to me about a problem then you are no better than a thug. My phone number is 843-873-7930. I can't make everyone happy but I sure as hell will try to make anything that is wrong correct. I would never send anything that isn't what you ordered. People on here know my work and they know I would never do what you stated. If you have a problem call me and we can discuss it and reimburse money if need be. But to try and ruin my reputation on an internet board is not only in very bad taste it shows people who and what you are.
> Bill Thomas
> Bills Custom Reel Shop


I want to correct my above post. I was so pissed I put down the wrong name to reply to. I was referring to seajays remark not Big Lous. I just spoke with Big Lou and took care of that mistake. My appology to Big Lou. He is a great guy and it was great talking with him. Have a great day/week all.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll also vouch for Bill's work AND his customer service.

Never a problem with any of the reels I have bought from Bill, the man has always gone out of the way for me and took the time to talk me thru various reels, etc. 






Highly uncalled for remarks there seajay- :--|


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> I'll also vouch for Bill's work AND his customer service.
> 
> Never a problem with any of the reels I have bought from Bill, the man has always gone out of the way for me and took the time to talk me thru various reels, etc.
> 
> ...


To Surfcat, and all of my other great customers,

Thank you for your support. I do not know what I did but if I had known I had done something that a customer didn't like I would have made it right, no questions asked. But I didn't get that chance instead I get a seajay post. Thanks again to all my customers for your support.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

willyrobt said:


> To Surfcat, and all of my other great customers,
> 
> Thank you for your support. I do not know what I did but if I had known I had done something that a customer didn't like I would have made it right, no questions asked. But I didn't get that chance instead I get a seajay post. Thanks again to all my customers for your support.
> V/R
> ...




Bill has the best customer service bar none. if ur not 10000000% happy he bends over backwards to do so. 


if your "friend" is having a problem, then he dang sure has not talked to bill about it thats for sure, bill would have had it taken care of asap. 


bill, thanks again for everything. hope to see you fishing soon.




Jesse Lockowitz.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Seajay between you and your friend you couldn't make a decent human being outta the pair of ya... first off him for being a lying sack of crap and you for spreading those lies... he never called Bill with a problem, and you've never met nor spoken with him either... did it make you feel good to blast an upstanding citizen who does his best to make everyone happy through outstanding prices and most excellent work?... prolly so... 

I've got 3 of Bills reels and have had no problems with any of them... I know there are many more on this board who have more then I do and they've got nothing good to say about his work or products... 

you really need to look at what you've done and if you're any kind of decent human being post an apology for this cheap shot at a good mans reputation...


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I am sure that there are a few that are satisfied with the product recieved from Bill. This was just a "Quote" from a friend on another board as to what he recieved. Reelbiglou asked for some input and that is what he got. I am not questioning Bill's integrity or reel knowledge. Tommy's knowledge is very highly respected as to equipment for distance casting. As always there are those that will disagree.
Rockfish I have done nothing wrong and have made no cheap shots at anyone. And to discuss your first statement futher is like arguing with an Idiot.
Bill I will pass on your info in hopes that his issue's can be resolved.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

seajay said:


> I am sure that there are a few that are satisfied with the product recieved from Bill. This was just a "Quote" from a friend on another board as to what he recieved. Reelbiglou asked for some input and that is what he got. I am not questioning Bill's integrity or reel knowledge. Tommy's knowledge is very highly respected as to equipment for distance casting. As always there are those that will disagree.
> Rockfish I have done nothing wrong and have made no cheap shots at anyone. And to discuss your first statement futher is like arguing with an Idiot.
> Bill I will pass on your info in hopes that his issue's can be resolved.


Seajay,
If your casting friend will call me, and I gave you the phone number, and let me know what his problem is I will fix it. I would never intentionally let a reel go out wrong. And I never put rusty crap into a reel nor would I fake or lie about ceramic bearings. I really would like to know who this person is who is posting garbage about me. I am not happy and I guarantee you that this is crap. I will never give out garbage to anyone. 
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Bill has the best customer service bar none. if ur not 10000000% happy he bends over backwards to do so.
> 
> 
> if your "friend" is having a problem, then he dang sure has not talked to bill about it thats for sure, bill would have had it taken care of asap.
> ...


Jesse,
Thank you for your support. I will be seeing you on the beach soon.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Will do Bill, thanks. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> I've got 3 of Bills reels and have had no problems with any of them... I know there are many more on this board who have more then I do and they've got nothing BUTgood to say about his work or products...


sorry for the exclusion Bill...


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Big Lou,
The 6600W QTC frames are in. I have three red and two black left. Was a pleasure talking with you.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

well Bill has done and is doing work for me as I type and have had no complaints with his service so all im hearing in these post is blah blah and more blah. Cant please everyone as we have seen complaints with Gregs but as you see eventually they all fall thru. FYI Seajay Its best to NOT post hear say on sights. Keep up the good work Bill and Greg and thanks for all you do!!


----------

